# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Chia sẻ  một vài cách đánh lô đề online! GhiLoDe.com đánh đề trực tuyến bảo mật số 1 tại 3 miền

## vuducvip

*Suy nghĩ khi đánh lô đề trực tuyến* 
Người biết suy nghĩ sẽ tìm ra những lời giải đáp cho mọi vấn trong  đánh đề online   . Khi đánh  đánh đề online   , họ sẽ cố gắng tìm ra những quy luật nhất định trong sự xuất hiện của những con số. Và mỗi người có một cách khác nhau để tìm ra cái cầu  đánh đề online   đó. Chính vì vậy mỗi ngày, người ta sẽ tìm ra những  đánh đề online   rất khác nhau. Và ai cũng cho là mình đúng nên thường khẳng định: hôm nay chắc chắn có con gì, chạm mấy, tổng mấy.v.vv...Tuy nhiên cần phải hiểu rằng  đánh đề online    mỗi hôm chỉ có 1 số, nhưng lại có đến hàng chục (nếu ko muốn nói là nhiều hơn) cái cầu. Cầu  đánh đề online   nào chạy tiếp, cầu  đánh đề online   nào sập...chỉ có thể trả lời sau giờ quay số đánh đề online. Chính bởi vậy  đánh đề online   ko nên tin bất kỳ ai khi họ nói rằng hôm nay ăn chắc 100% (đánh  đánh đề online   nuôi trong một thời gian nhất định ăn chắc 100% thì tôi tin).
* Chia sẻ cho bạn vài cách  đánh đề online   của mình để bạn đỡ mỏi mắt:  đánh đề online   thì bạn tự mình vào các trang  đánh đề online   để xem nhé. Mình chỉ chia sẻ cách soi  đánh đề online   thôi. Bạn làm như sau:
+ Cách1 đánh đề online: Bạn phải có bảng tổng hợp giải ĐB trong ít nhất là 1 năm (giải đầy đủ cả 5 số và giải chỉ có 2 số cuối hay còn gọi là " đánh đề online   " nữa nhé). Sau đó bạn bắt đầu tìm quy luật của chạy của các con số để tìm ra chạm, tổng, hiệu...cho ngày tiếp theo. Ví dụ ngày hôm qua  đánh đề online    ra 34. Bạn hãy soi  đánh đề online    xem trong bảng kết quả 2số cuối trong bảng tổng hợp cái lần về 34 trước đó thì những con nào đã về trước con 34 vài ngày? xem có chạm tương ứng với những con về trước con 34 lần này hay ko? Nếu những con số về có sự giống nhau (chấp nhận cả những số bóng) thì có nghĩa là bạn đã tìm ra được 1  đánh đề online   rồi đấy! Tiếp tục bạn xem trong cái cầu  đánh đề online   mà bạn vừa tìm ra ấy xem cái lần về 34 trước thì sau đó ra con gì? thì hôm nay có thể có con đó là khá cao chỉ cần  đánh đề online phòng cầu sập nữa mà thôi...
Cách 2 đánh đề online : Bạn có kết quả đủ 27 giải hàng ngày từ giải ĐB cho đến giải 7. Bạn hãy xem theo quy tắc đi lùi. Xem từng giải từng giải. Ví dụ luôn cho bạn dễ hiểu nhé: Mình đang bắt  đánh đề online   này đã bắt đầu chạy từ ngày 06/5
MB 10/5
ĐB: 25634
1:49280
2:66172-87589
3:84298-41594-01520-49200-47626-90346
4:1530-8147-1630-0615
5:6150-3109-1830-1825-5905-8064
6:829-064-243
7:96-74-98-21
Đây là  đánh đề online   ghép. Lấy bộ số đầu giải4 làm đầu ghép với 2 số thứ 2,3 của giải1 làm đuôi. Bộ số đầu tiên giải4 là: 4:1530 ta lấy đầu 1,5,3,0 ghép với số thứ 2,3 của giải1 là:
1:49280 Ta được kết quả cho ngày 11/5 như sau:
1,5,3,0 ghép với 9,2 có các số: 19,12,59,52,39,32,09,02
Như vậy  đánh đề online   là quá đẹp rồi còn gì? Ta có thể tìm thêm vài  đánh đề online   nữa để thêm phần tự tin. Ví dụ hôm nay mình bắt thêm được cầu cho chạm 9 nên sẽ mạnh tay với những thằng em  đánh đề online   có chạm 9 là: 19,59,39,09
3.Đối tượng chính tham gia  đánh đề online 
- Dân chơi ,dân đú ,dân thường ….. đủ cả 
- Nhiệt tình nhất là học sinh ,sinh viên ,xe ôm ……….. 
- Ngoài ra còn có công nhân viên chức, thanh niên chưa vợ, các bô lão U80+, 81+,… nói chung là đủ các thể loại
Đánh đề online: Chó cắn đuổi theo: 58,38
Đánh đề online: Chó cắn chảy máu: 98,99
Sau đây tớ xin chia sẻ với mọi người một số điều tớ được biết về  đánh đề online như sau:
1/ Xác suất ăn  đánh đề online   không phải bằng 27% mà thực chất chỉ là 23.76% thôi.
chỗ đánh đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh lo de online uy tin, web danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, website choi de online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web choi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web ghi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao choi bao lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh lo online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh de, trang web danh lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, ghi lo truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode danh danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

